# Parking at Disneyland Paris train station



## enma (Feb 15, 2011)

We will be visiting Paris this summer and staying at Marriott’s Village d’Ile de France near Disneyland. We were thinking about renting a car. Is there free parking at the train station at Disneyland (Marne La Vallée) for our rental car? We would take the train to Paris but have a car to get back and forth between Marriott and the train station. Thanks!


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 16, 2011)

Enma,

There is no free parking at the train station.  There is a shuttle from the Marriott for a small fee or sometimes ticket passes can include parking at some of the Disney hotels.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 16, 2011)

FWIW, it's a very long train ride (over an hour?  I don't remember exactly).  We stayed in Paris and took the train out to DLP last year.  If I had known how much time it took (and how expensive it was), I probably would have just got a nearby hotel for the days we went to DLP.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry Enma, I didn't read your post properly.  For some reason I thought you were intending to visit Disneyland.  It still stands though that there is no free parking at Marne La Vallée.

We're off to the Village d’Ile de France on the 31st July this year and we're intending to visit Paris.  I don't intend to drive so was going to get the train.  We would take the shuttle bus from the Marriott to Marne La Vallée.

I'll let you know how it went if it's not too late for your visit.


----------



## jlp (Feb 18, 2011)

*Parking at Marne La Vallée - www.resaplace.com*

The weekly parking pass at the Disney RER station is 35€. The fee for one day is 12€. Click on the flag for English and either get a quote or book your parking place.    

www.resaplace.com


----------



## enma (Feb 19, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Sorry Enma, I didn't read your post properly.  For some reason I thought you were intending to visit Disneyland.  It still stands though that there is no free parking at Marne La Vallée.
> 
> We're off to the Village d’Ile de France on the 31st July this year and we're intending to visit Paris.  I don't intend to drive so was going to get the train.  We would take the shuttle bus from the Marriott to Marne La Vallée.
> 
> I'll let you know how it went if it's not too late for your visit.




We'll be there in June so maybe I can let you know how the shuttle goes  . We have been there twice before and didn't find the shuttle bus too inconvenient. However, what I hear now is that the shuttle bus is not free anymore like it used to be. Heard that it is 2 euros per person. It is 5 of us traveling so hate to spend 20 euros a day for the Marriott shuttle. In the past we have taken the public bus back to the Marriott from the train station also. The train ride to/from Paris is about 40 mins but that doesn't bother me, love to sit there and people watch! 
The reason why I was asking about parking is that we were thinking about renting a car for some side trips (not Paris). Especially if the parking at the train station was free it could be pretty convenient. 

jlp, thanks for the link ...I'll be checking it out!!


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 20, 2011)

enma said:


> However, what I hear now is that the shuttle bus is not free anymore like it used to be. Heard that it is 2 euros per person. It is 5 of us traveling so hate to spend 20 euros a day for the Marriott shuttle.



Yes, they have introduced a fee for the bus so it may be cheaper to buy a weekly pass like jlp suggested.

Personally we only intend to visit Paris for one day.  With a 6 and 3 year old Paris doesn't have much to offer them, certainly when compared with London.  I've traded in some Tesco Clubcard vouchers for Parc Asterix tickets and I intend on visiting some of the local areas.  Most of the time however I'm sure will be spent in the Marriott pool.  I'm looking forward to grocery shopping in the nearby Auchan the most.  As a foodie I can and have spent hours in there much to my wife's frustration!


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 21, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Personally we only intend to visit Paris for one day. With a 6 and 3 year old Paris doesn't have much to offer them


When we went last year (ours were 6 and 4 at the time), the highlight for our kids was definitely Disneyland Paris (and the plane ride!), so just a day in Paris proper is probably fine.  We did a Hop On Hop Off tour and spent a little time at Notre Dame, Eiffel Tower, and the Louvre (mainly just seeing the Mona Lisa).


----------

